# Air Jacks



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Some time ago a fellow member who owns a M/H identical to ours related an incident to me where he had a high speed blowout on a French Autoroute. Now that in itself is a nasty experience but the trauma was magnified when he discovered that the jack supplied with the vehicle wouldn't go under the rear axle with a shredded tyre due to insufficient ground clearance. As a result he had to call a garage who also couldn't get their standard jack under the axle so had to go back to their base and return with a smaller jack. The result was that he was starnded for several hours. Ever since I've carried a small hydraulic jack in the van, but was still unconvinced that it would be good enough under some circumstances.

Anyway, to come to the point, I was taking my usual stroll around the car boot sale last week and came upon someone selling an "air jack", unused in the box for £5. Might be just the thing I'm looking for I think so money changed hands and away I go, box under arm.

On getting home I took the thing out of the box and found it was a German made item which seemed decent quality and was 3 tonne capacity. I can't find an identical one on the internet but THIS ONE is very similar.

I tried it out on the M/H yesterday and was amazed at how easily it lifted the rear end, simply placing it under the axle. Once you get the hang of holding the exhaust adapter onto the exhaust pipe without it shooting off with a loud pop, it lifts the rear end of the van in a matter of seconds. It requires only an inch or two of clearance to get under the axle and the effort is considerably less than when using a normal jack. If you doubt the ability of your jack to lift your van in the event of a puncture, think about one of these devices.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ken,

What's the packed size/ weight? And what's the exhaust anti-rocket knack (if I have to learn it betch it will be lashing down with rain!)? 

I should be OK with my van/jack but it does seem a versatile and worthy add-on, perhaps when on grass or verge etc. Always rewarding being able to help others in difficulty, too. 

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken .

Looks like you bagged a bargain. If you say it works very well i might see if i can find one of these cheap so as to get rid of my trolly jack. You are right the jack supplied with the van is as much use as a pump up doll with a puncture.

steve and ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Without scrambling about to get it out of the van locker, I can't give you exact size/weight details. Obviously it's more bulky than a normal jack, it would fit easily into a small carrier bag when folded. The weight is less than the small hydraulic bottle jack I carried previously, roughly the same as the supplied van screw jack. The knack with the exhaust tube is to hold it on! Even at tickover speed there's a fair amount of exhaust pressure generated which rockets the adaptor off at a rate of knots if your grip is suspect. It's just a question of holding on tight for 30 seconds or so as it lifts the van. Once the van is raised there's a flap valve built into the supply pipe which holds the pressure in the air bag until you release it. The bag loses pressure slowly once the exhaust is disconnected but I would want to place something solid under the axle anyway while the wheel was changed. In any case it's so easy to pump it back up again it doesn't really matter.

There are a few on Ebay, one HERE that might sell at a reasonable price. (Look at the name of the bidder). :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've set up auctionsniper to come in with 4 seconds to go at £35.11. Vic won't read this.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You b****r

My name's going to be mud with Vic now isn't it?  

I never looked at the name of the bidder when I posted the link, just spotted it as I posted so did a quick edit.

I think you'd better start coming up the Farnborough boot sale with me on a Sunday morning Dave, never know what you might get cheap. 8)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Aw shucks . . . I'm outbid again.
I was just saying to Dave that I'm a sucker for gadgets - trouble is I'm running out of room to carry it all, we used these type of air bags in the Fire Brigade . . excellent for lifting although you want to chock & block before you get underneath just incase of a puncture :?


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Better price here I think

Try this

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just to flag if you have a long motorhome, the jack will only go 4.5m from the exhaust.

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If you do use this type of jack just be careful where on your van you place it not just because of sharp edges but also where you could be lifting. We use a type of these at work (Fire service) but use a thick rubber mat to protect from sharp edges and as Vicdicdoc advised, chock and block as you go to prevent it slipping of the bag.
"Health and Safety is no accident" as our H & S dept are always saying.
Johnny F


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

Cheaper

But please pay attention to the safety cautions above - they do matter !


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

£38.00 winning bid. 8O 

Who's gonna admit to being "sharbul2000" then?

Fancy having the nerve to outbid DAB? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's it. Blackballed from MHF! 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-8627.html

Yes, well, I was only joking; I didn't bid and told Vic so at the time.
http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=110095941150

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Noticed the lift capacity is 3 Tonne, my 'van weighs 5 Tonne in total, would it be able to just lift a corner for a wheel change, bearing in mind it's tag axle?

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

All I can say is that it lifted a rear corner of mine no problem.

I suppose if your van weighs 5 tons then a corner isn't likely to weigh more than 2 tons so if you take care where you place the jack it should be OK. If I were lifting close to a max. load I would want a nice flat surface to lift against I think rather than just shoving it under the axle.

You can always have a go with mine at Peterborough if you like.


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

OK I will admit it is me   I did check to see if Vicdicdoc or Dave had another bid going before I bid not expecting to get it.


----------

